# Rainy season to induce breeding



## Tyler22 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi all, I know this may sound like a dumb idea, however I figured if anybody would appreciate it, it would be you guys. Okay so In the past when I have tried to induce breeding with cory cats and other south american fish what I have done is lower the water level over the course of a few weeks and increase the temperature. After this "dry season" I would increase the water every day colder to simulate a rainy season. Basically what I am saying is, is there any similar way to simulate a rainy season to induce dart frog breeding. Maybe a way this would work would be to feed less (still adequate however), mist less, and if there are any water features to stop flowing, lower the water level and continue with this idea for a few weeks. After this, would it make sense to fill the water features over a course of time, possibly even overflowing them, increasing food, and misting very frequently. Tell me what you think of this idea, and I am very open to criticism on the idea, I am just starting out in this wonderful hobby! Thank you for taking the time to read this!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Many of us do that to induce breeding. Draining and filling water isn't really necessary unless you have a waterfall, which in that case, I am not sure about.... But increasing the amount you feed and the amount you mist will help cycle them into breeding.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Plenty of us play with rainy seasons or dry seasons to influence breeding. Unfortunately, there is no feasible way to lower the barometric pressure, and that seems to make a difference. When the real rain starts to fall, everybody starts calling and eggs aren't far behind.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Making artificial seasons is the only way some frogs will breed. You can have a dry season with minimal misting for about a month followed by heavy misting. Or just daily heavy misting in general helps with breeding as well. If you're doing full on seasons there's temp changes as well you could look up (like hotter during the dry/wet season) 
On a side note sometimes playing recorded calls of the same species can help move things along to.I taped my phone to the side of my luec tank and played some calls on YouTube and they responded instantly. It's pretty interesting to watch them try to find who's making the call at the very least  
Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tyler22 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the input! I just tried playing the calling sound of E. Tricolor and now they're calling! awesome way to see i have at least one male I sure hope to find some eggs some time soon but i guess time will tell! I will try to continue with the heavy misting and if there are no results after the month, I will try a "dry season" and mist less than I am right now, hopefully it works out thanks!


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

That's awesome! I would love to have a tricolor one day but they're intimidating haha I'm glad you have a confirmed male that's super exciting! Good lucj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Very cool! Congrats.


----------



## Tyler22 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, to say it is exciting would be an understatement! Out of the four I have confirmed two males but I think there are three, who constantly call all day and right after lights out (my room sounds like the rainforest). I have been heavily misting and feeding a good amount every day and the results are showing!(however, I believe the female(s) are too young to breed) I might be picking up a breeding group of p. vittatus from one of my customers at work who is expanding his reptile collection however downsizing his frog collection. (I work at a pet store) So I hope these methods will transfer well and get the Vittatus to breed as I would love to keep expanding in this great hobby!


----------

